# Finally got the hang of it....trimming feet.



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

So I have posted before that I have 2 draft horses.  

I had a farrier that lives close to me that was triming them for $90 each.  He unfortunately hurt his back (day job, not doing horses).  Although he has healed, he does not feel he can do any drafts any more.

I found another farrier, but he wanted $125 each and when he was here, he was really slow.  Over 2.5 hours for 2 horses.  He got mad because the girls were getting fidgety.  I said, well my other farrier did both of them in 45 minutes.  Wasn't going to work out with him.

Long story short, my original farrier told me that the girls behave the best for me because they know me and trust me and he suggested I start trimming myself.  he agreed to teach me.  Today, I did all four feet all on my own and they look pretty darn good if I do say so myself.  

Saving $200 every 6-8 weeks is a big deal, especially since my wife has been unemployed since January.

Just wanted share.  None of my friends understand what it means to trim a horses feet, let alone a 17.1 hand draft horse that weighs almost a ton.


----------



## currycomb (May 14, 2011)

good for you! you might even get a little work on the side


----------



## Ariel301 (May 14, 2011)

Good for you! I think it's something every horse owner strong enough to use the hoof nippers should know how to do. And even if they're not strong enough physically, they should know the theory so they know if it's been done right or not, I've seen some farriers mess up some feet pretty badly.


----------



## goodhors (May 15, 2011)

Use your saved money and invest in QUALITY tools.  A good pair of GE nippers, will save you both time and effort needed in doing hoof work.  The other is having SHARP rasps.  Most folks, often Farriers too, keep using rasps WAY AFTER they are not actually sharp anymore.

Having your Farrier give you some lessons, teach your eye how to see "level and balanced" will help prevent problems doing your own animals.  Perhaps you can "rent" the use of his tools while he supervises you working.  

My husband is a Farrier, all day, every day, year around.  He buy very good tools because they let him work faster, EASIER, without stressing his body more than needed.  His rasps usually last only a day or two, if he has a full scheduled day.  After that they need effort to remove hoof wall, so he replaces them.  The GE nippers have been his favorites for years, hold their sharpness for a long time, doing many horses with hard and soft walls. Worth the cost to have, extra care in handling to prevent chipped cutting edges, rasp faces losing sharpness hitting hard things.

There are longer and shorter handled nippers sold.  Longer gives you more leverage, but may not fit well under a horse or in smaller hands.  There are also longer rasps made for drafts to give more cut to each stroke across those bigger hooves.  Perhaps using your Farrier's tools, you will decide if you want to use the same kind or make a change in sizing, because you will only do your own animals.

A good apron of leather will save your pants with those sharp rasps, sharp hoof edges.  Learn to use the hoof knife, but don't remove LOTS of sole, get into "artistic shaving" for the perfect look of a hoof.  Keep your knife sharp as well, diamond hone or buffing wheel with polishing compound both do a good job.

You will find the better equipment at Farrier Supply stores, not the local TSC or your Vet catalog.  Cheap nippers will ALWAYS be cheap, don't hold an edge, can't get them very sharp.  Better name rasps like SaveEdge, Hellers, are good ones.  Husband did not find the blackening to keep rasps sharper longer.

Husband says he SHOULD be able to shave with the rasp, knife and cut his finger running it across the nipper edges.  If not, they are too dull, and need replacing or sharpening until he can!  Dull tools make his work hard.

Building your self a hoof stand will save your body, not difficult with a welder.  Make the girls hold their own hooves up! 

Good luck in your hoof endeavors.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 16, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Use your saved money and invest in QUALITY tools...


Thanks for the advice.  My farrier gave me the same advice.  My nippers were not cheap, but work great.  My rasps and knife I purchased along with my farrier and my farrier had buildt a hoof stand for drafts and he is letting me use it.  I am going to offer to pay him for it, because I have had it for almost a year now.

My girls do quite well.  They pic up their feed and once in the stand do very well.  This was not the case when they came here as they had been put in stocks by their previous owners.  But there are no stocks if you are on a trail and you need to clean out their hoof.

Thanks again!


----------



## Double T (May 22, 2011)

Congrads! Always just generally easier when you can trim your own.  The hubs handles the big guys, but due to him breaking his knee and injuring his back (all on a horse or from a cow, lol) it's easier for me to get under the mini's and do them myself.


----------

